# buffedCast 496 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (13. Juni 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## kartodis (13. Juni 2016)

Willkommen zurück

 

Habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht, ausgewählte User eurer Seite als Gäste in den Cast einzuladen? Sei es per TeamSpeak oder Live?

 

Beste Grüße

 

Kartodis


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2016)

willkommen zurück der letzte monat war wohl sehr stressig für euch 

 

Mass Effect Andromeda - E3 Trailer

 

In welche Richtung denkt ihr wird sich Andromeda entwicklen ? Mehr in Richtung shooter mit schlauchlevel oder in richtung open world mit rollenspiel elementen ?

Nachdem man im Trailer Menschen, Asari und Kroganer sah - welche der anderen Rassen glaubt ihr sieht man noch wieder ?

Wann glaubt ihr spielt ME Andromeda chronologisch ? Vor oder nach der Triologie ?

 

Das Bethesda Besitzer von Steam Skyrim + 3 Dlcs & Steam Legendary das neue Skyrim umsonst Ende Oktober gibt fand ich unerwartet aber gut - meist darf man nochmal den Vollpreis zahlen oder 5 bis 10 &#8364;.

Werdet ihr nochmal mit Skyrim in der neuen Fassung beginnen ?

 

Was habt ihr vom ersten Teaser von Telltales Walking Dead 3 gehalten ? Neben Telltales Batman ist es ja jetzt das zweite Spiel das die neue Engine nutzt. 

 

Irgendwie kann ich mir ein Fifa mit Story Modus und Entscheidungen nicht vorstellen - für mich waren die Fussballspiele die ich gespielt hatte einfach nur fussball spielen damals 

 

Was haltet ihr von den drei neuen angekündigten Dlcs zu fallout 4 ? Der neue Workshop Dlc sieht ja schonmal cool aus da lässt sich was mit machen und man kann endlich seine eigene Vault mit Menschenexperimenten bauen 

 

Overwatch ist ja jetzt 3 Wochen raus - welches war euer meist gespielter Held bis jetzt ?

 

Hat einer von euch schon was von Dead by Daylight mitbekommen ? das inzwischen draussen sein müsste wo der cast erschien ist

Es ist ein Mulitplayer Surival Spiel - 4 Leute versuchen zu entkommen und 1 Person spielt 1 von 3 Mörder. 

 

Wobei Dead by Daylight massenhaft Spieler verlieren wird wenn Friday the 13th als Surival mmo rauskommen wird ^^

 

Ich bin bei Prey etwas skeptisch - es sieht für mich eher nach einen neuen Deadspace horror Shooter aus. Prey von damals hatte gravitationsrätsel, indische geisterfähigkeiten und mit after midnight projekt - take me home eines der besten outros.

 

 

Was habt ihr von den zweiten southpark spiel auf der ubisoft e3 vorstellung gehalten ? ich fand sah nach viel spass aus


----------



## Shadi (13. Juni 2016)

Hi ho Buffed-Team,

 

Dark Souls 3 ist ja jetzt schon eine weile auf dem Markt, und deswegen kann man ja jetzt auch mal ein Fazit zwischen DS 3 und Bloodborne ziehen.

 

Mir persönlich gefällt Bloodborne besser. Das "Jack the Ripper" Setting finde ich sehr passend zu dem Genre.

 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

 

Ciao

Shadi


----------



## BlackSun84 (13. Juni 2016)

Bei TESO sollen ja die Allianzen im PvE gelockert und das Stufensystem in den Gebieten verändert werden. Sofern ein Buffie noch in den Spiel aktiv ist, wie ist die allgemein Lage dort momentan, z.B. in Sachen Mitspieler in der freien Welt und regelmäßigen Nachschub?


----------



## War-Rock (14. Juni 2016)

Ich habe jetzt doch mal Hearthstone ausprobiert. Habt ihr evtl. noch ein paar Tipps worauf man im Moment beim Einstieg achten sollte?

 

PS: Marias Guide aus dem letzten Jahr habe ich schon gelesen.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juni 2016)

Zam möchte ja auch mal über Filme und co quatschen   - also:

 

Im Internet ist vor kurzem eine "Filmidee/wunsch" von (angeblich) Shia Labeouf aufgetaucht.

 

Der Film soll von 5 Freunde beim Spielen von Dungeons and Dragons (oder ähnlichem) handeln. Szenerie ist in der Wohnung von einem der Spieler; ganz klassisch am Tisch, mit Zettel, Stift und wie es halt so ist, wenn man das spielt.

Jedoch jedes Mal, wenn eine Aktion im Spiel passiert - kommt ein Schnitt und "Herr der Ringe ähnliche Szenen" werden dargstellt, bei denen die Darsteller komplett in passender Gardrobe ihrer Charaktere sind und aus dem "Spiel" wird für den Zuschauer ein echtes Abenteuer.

 

Was würdet ihr von so einer Idee halten? Ich war davon echt angefixt - mal abgesehen davon, ob Herr Labeouf das wirklich so gesagt hat - und würde so einen Film auf jeden Fall schauen. Meint ihr man sollte mit einem Film dieser Art noch warten, da gerade Warcraft so das Kino in dem Fanatasy-Bereich dominiert oder sei genau jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, da die Zuschauer gerade eh auf dem Trip von Schwertern, Fellrüstung und Bärten sind?

 

 

Liebe Grüße und ich freue eure Meinung dazu zu hören

Patie


----------



## Ogil (14. Juni 2016)

Patie - Du meinst sowas wie "The Gamers"?

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSynJyq2RRo


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juni 2016)

Ja, nur mit Budget.


----------

